# Eye removal after routine dental work :o(



## winniej (May 17, 2008)

Our 11 year old moggy recently went in for routine dental work to have a coupls of teeth extracted due to lesions. The next day I noticed her eye was weepy so took her back and was told it was probably trauma from dental work and to bring her back in a few days. 2 days later the eye was all cloudy so took her back again. 

This time the vets kept her in. This was last Sunday and she has been in all week. They stuck a need in her eye but evetaully diagnosed uveitis caused by bacteria getting into her blood stream during dental op. However during the week she has had endless drops etc and now has glaucoma. The vet wants to remove the eye.

We feel this is really drastic as it looks a little better. We agreed to bring her home this weekend and feed her up (she's not eating in the vets) and take her back Monday. Also she has been give some differnet drops for glaucoma to reduce pressure.

Has anyone else experiences this? We are devastated. Can she get on ok with one eye? Can she still go outside? We already have 2 cats so not letting her out would be so difficult.

Are the vets liable? So far the bill is £1250 not including Fri and the potential op on Monday.

We are so upset.  I don't want to be cruel and make her keep the eye for our benefit. If she's in pain then it must be done but...all sounded so rushed.  

Winnie x


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know about the liability, but I think you should get a second opinion about removing the eye, as that does sound pretty drastic.

My SO has uveitis, and no one has mentioned removing his eye (so far!!)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

This must be devastating for you. I would definitely get a second opinion. Even if they tell you the same thing you will probably at least feel better about the decision.

((HUGS)) to you and your kitty.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

ask if there is a veterinary opthamologist she can be referred to.

Given she went in for extractions and came out with an eye problem, my first concern was they were a little too rough or something slipped and actually went through into the eye socket. Its not something I"ve seen done, but its constantly mentioned as a possibility to be cautious of when doing dentals.

I would hope that the vet would be honest with you about it but not all vets are 100% honest when mistakes happen. Definately get a second opinion and if it DOES turn out to be something they were at fault for, please please please bring it to their attention and demand to not have to pay for the followup "fixes" to your cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree with getting a second opinion with an ophthalmologist. He/she would be better able to assess whether the eye should be removed. And also should be able to tell you if this is a complication that could be reasonably expected under normal circumstances. If the answer is that it's carelessness, I would definitely not pay the bill and also seek recovery of expenses for the ophthalmologist and whatever follow up care is recommended.


----------



## winniej (May 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. She has seen the opthamologist. That's who wants to take the eye out..... They said nothing went wrong during the dental but something must have. Vet bills are horrific enough let alone paying for fixes due to their screw up!

She's purred just now for the first time. :wink: 

Winnie x


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

If the eye has to be removed she'll be fine, it may take some getting used to for your kitty at first but she'll soon get along great with only one eye. I've known several cats that had either been born with one eye, have had to have an eye removed or were just blind in one either due to a birth defect or trama. They get along just fine once they are used to it.

I just fostered a cat that was blind in one eye and almost wish they had taken it out. It's constantly running, leaving large dark brown stairs all over the one side of her face, and there are almost always large glomps of puss in the corner. I had to clean it every few hours to avoid a mess on her face. But she gets along just fine.

I'm not so sure about the one eyed cat outdoors thing. I personally don't like cats outdoors period unless leashed or in an enclosure, let alone a one eyed cat. Is an outdoor enclosure an option? They are fairly simply to build and the supplies don't cost much.


----------



## winniej (May 17, 2008)

Hi Lilac
No an outdoor enclosure is not really possible in our garden I don't think. She loves going outside so will be heartbraking if she can't....her eye is very weepy today so am not holding out much hope that the opthomologist will try and save it tomorrow.  She is also doing a lot of trembling which worries me. Do you think this is all the meds? She is on 3 different types of drops and also antibiotics and metacam. So bascially every 1-2 hours gets some kind of drug.

How long did it take your cat to recover from eye removal?

Winnie x


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

a lot of animals will shake with pain. Depending on what's going on she may actually be in a good deal of pain with the eye.

How long has she been on metacam? Its not meant to be taken long term in cats and is usually only dosed for 3 or 4 days max. Cats don't metabolize NSAIDS the same way as dogs and at my clinic we stopped using it completely after a few serious bouts of kidney failure in cats who received metacam.


----------



## winniej (May 17, 2008)

Hi 
That's worrying as she's been on it for 10 days now 3ml a day.....
She's on my lap now and not shaking, seems to have perked up a bit. Husband is adamant they are not taking the eye out....


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

3ml?? does it say what the concentration is? it'll be something mg/ml. The standard oral suspension is 1.5mg/ml so your cat would be getting 4.5mg of the medication.

I can't find a dose at the moment except for the injectable which is only labelled as a one time dose in cats. But even that dose is 0.14mg per pound. Assuming a 10lb cat, that would still only be 1.4mg... so about 1/3 of that dose. And again, its only a once time dose.


----------



## JulieJewels (May 11, 2008)

I adopted a kitty 3 weeks ago and he has one eye. He is the cutest most friendly cat with absolutely no issues what-so-ever. He is a great "mouser" already catching a few lizards on the screened in porch. I am not sure how he lost it or if he was born without it. You cannot even tell, really. It just looks like his eye is closed. When both eyes are closed, you would never know. 

When I saw him, my heart went out to him. He had been in the shelter for about 4 months. I know he was not adopted due to his looks. But he really is a beautiful cat- all dark gray and one big, bright yellow eye. He is the sweetest kitty ever and the shelter staff was so happy to see him get a home, but when I stopped in yesterday, all of them told me how much the missed him.

He is my angel kitty sent to me to help my heart heal after the passing of my gorgeous 15 year old Maine ****. 

Your cat will be fine and function fine, but, goodness, I am so sorry to hear about this. It must be devastating. I cannot imagine having to make that decision.

I know you will do what is in the best interest of your baby. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Tippy was a feral and it had been damaged and was grossly infected and they had to take it out. Tippy was around 6 months old when it came out but she was a very timid cat in the first place so it really bothered her where as most it didn't. The other few I have encountered have bumped around a few times, and do make several different akward head movements to see on that side but after several weeks they do come around and act as if they've had one eye their whole life. Tippy did come around though it took longer then most others as she was so nervous and flighty to begin with.

Mama Joe was born without an eye, so she really didn't know anything other then that. She too was a feral but was an older one, she took care of herself and didn't take any crud from any cat. So they can survive outside with one eye if need be.








Mama Joe with Papa Joe. The MIL also has three of her now grown kittens and is sure there are more she never did catch.


----------



## winniej (May 17, 2008)

Thanks guys

That's goot to know. We had no choice on Monday to agree to Topsy having the eye removed. She also had infection t the back and the vet aid the pressure was in the 40's and normal pressue is 10-11 so she must have been in pain (hence the trembling).

Anyway she is home now and is quite lively really. Her face looks horrific which shaved face, and long stitches but I know the fur will grow back. She is obviously feeling better in herself which is great news. Poor poppet. She has been through the mill!! I burst into tears when I saw her as it looks pretty barbaric but like you say, once she recovers you won't notice so much. She looks very different but that's cosmetic. The main thing is she's not in pain now (we don't think) (and is itching to go outside!!!) They told us she can after 10 days.

Thank you all for your support. 

Winnie x


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohh, glad to hear the op went well, even though it was a shame she had to have it in the first place.

It sounds like she's doing all right now.  I'd love to see photos of her (when she's recovered if you don't particularly want to take photos of her now!)


----------

